# Tyron



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

We had a blow out in France a couple of weeks ago. Got the spare on no probs but gosh, they're heavy.

Anyway, we needed to replace the tyre. Seems that in France each tyre has to be matched on each axle. Not just the type but the amount of tread. Luckily our spare was a new one. Had it not been new we'd have had to buy 2 new ones.

I also have a question on this subject. Our tyres have a *Tyron *device that prevents a blown tyre from coming off. I was able to drive about 2k until I found a safe place to stop (mountain road!). I had a booklet in French about it. Even so, the mechanic had some trouble getting it off or did not understand how to, so it was wrecked.

My question is, do I get a replacement or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

..."I was able to drive about 2k until I found a safe place to stop"...

Looks to me as if you have answered your own question

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Tyron Bands are no gimmick - they work. You should have an Allen Key or similar for fitting and removing, you dont have to replace unless the band was damaged.

We used to have them on our caravans and whilst we never had to experience their use did have the Demo Video and have seen how they work.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have Tyron bands. We have an allen key to help remove them, not sure how efficient that would prove so we also have a Tyron portable kit (weighs 3.5kg) in case a mechanic should need it. It came free from Tyron when we bought 3 years insurance for £68. The insurance is 24 hour call out in case of puncture or blowout.
Sal


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I've posted on these bands before and had them fitted at one time.

What I say is not in anyway to criticise the decisions of anyone else on whether to have them or not.

I liked the idea and had the Kwik Fit Mobile come around to fit them and was pleased with the work. (they had a machine in the van to depress the tyre during fitting of them.)

The time came to change the tyres and Kwik Fit wanted silly money so I tried elsewhere. They came out to the house to fit the Agilis tyres but had no machine to depress the tyre to get the Tyrons out. No problem thought I, I've got one of them 'spider' things to do that. The fitter managed to get the Tyrons off with a real struggle. When he tried to refit them the problem was even worse. I think the 'Spider' thingy had a real struggle to depress the stiff camping tyres sufficiently to make tyre fitting easy. It may be a different matter with the more supple car tyre.

Anyway, I decided not to have the tyrons put back in because I felt that I didn't fancy being out in the 'wild and woolly' somewhere and having to call out a fitter or visit one for that matter and try and explain how to change my tyres. 

It's another one of those 'personal choices' I think.

bill


----------

